# How do I introduce cories into my betta's tank?



## Alyssum (Jan 26, 2014)

So I have a 10 gallon tank and I've read that albino cories can live with bettas. I know it depends on personality and I'm prepared to take them back if need be. I just don't want to make him upset or stressed out. 

I was wondering if anyone knows how to introduce new fish into a betta's tank? I realize he's probably established the tank as his territory. If I do end up putting them in, how will I know if he is stressed?

Is putting a divider a good idea temporarily until they get accustomed to each other? I've heard of all kinds of ideas and we wanted to get some tomorrow or Thursday (if they have them in stock).

I know the other fish should have come first and then the betta, but he was an unexpected purchase and we just bought everything at like 11 PM in the store for him.
I don't have an adjustable heater and the box says it's supposed to keep it at 78 degrees, but my thermometer looks more like 80 degrees, I don't know how accurate it is. I know that's a bit on the warm side for cories, will it be a problem?

Anyway, here's what my tank looks like:










Any suggestions or pointers would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I think the divider is a great idea, to see how he reacts.

Maybe also a breeder to hang on the side and put your male in that while the cories and getting use the surroundings. Just to feel your little guy out.




As far as the temp, I'm not really sure. My community aquarium is on the cooler side.


----------



## Alyssum (Jan 26, 2014)

Might try one of those breeder tanks. Only thing is he has a problem with biting his own tail. He did it again today so I don't know if it's safe to add cories now.  I explained more in the betta emergencies section. Sigh. Does anyone have any experience with adding tank mates and fin biting? Is my betta at risk for infection if I add new fish with a freshly bitten fin?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

The Corys really need a larger tank than a 10. I would get shrimp instead.

To answer your question though, I think you're making too big a deal out of it. Just acclimate the fish like normal and throw them in.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

I took the betta out of tank (since he was in there first) then put my corys and neons in the tank for about 10 mins. I then put the betta back in. He nibbled at the corys, but after a good stare from one of the corys, he left them alone. After that they started hanging out and "sharing" the sinking wafers.


----------



## Alyssum (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah I guess I am over thinking things :lol: I know the albinos will grow pretty big and would need a larger tank at some point. Anyone have any idea why AqAdvisor says albino cories are not compatible with bettas but pandas and peppered etc. are? Would smaller cory species be better?

Thanks for the advice.

Won't be getting them this week because petsmart still has not received a shipment after 3 weeks, so we might change our mind.

Sathori: Yeah, we'd probably end up doing that if we did get some. Hopefully it'd work out like yours did


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Because aqadvisor is not perfect 

Corys are Corys - not much variance in temperament.


----------



## SeaCity (Jan 22, 2014)

*Julii Cory Cat*

I have a Julii Cory Cat, Watson. My female betta, Swish, loves him. I put a second female betta in with them for a short time and she chewed on Swish's fins but didn't bother Watson at all. Maybe since he's a bottom feeder he is not seen as a threat.


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

Get pygmy or Hasbrosus cories, they barely get over an inch in length so they can be kept in a 10 gallon. I have 8 Hasbrosus in mine


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I have 4 albinos and one peppered. My peppered cory kind of does his own thing but usually he is will stay with the group.


Two of my albinos are big.. but then two are little. They are like the same size when I first got them.


I love them though they are so cute!


----------



## alyymarie (Oct 17, 2013)

I would advise to take your betta out when you add the cories, if he sees you putting them in the tank, he'll be more likely to attack them since bettas are very territorial.
Put him back in after the cories have settled down - he may chase them at first, but I haven't seen a fish yet that is ever really bothered by cories.


----------



## Alyssum (Jan 26, 2014)

SeaCity said:


> I have a Julii Cory Cat, Watson. My female betta, Swish, loves him. I put a second female betta in with them for a short time and she chewed on Swish's fins but didn't bother Watson at all. Maybe since he's a bottom feeder he is not seen as a threat.


Wow, I really like the coloration on that cory. I wish they sold those around here.

I want to thank everyone for their input. We ended up getting 3 Sterbai cories from an all fish store on Valentine's Day. We figured it would be better than dropping money on an expensive meal. We heard the sterbai cories tolerate warmer water better than other types. They also look really cool.

We ended up taking out Percy and putting them in, and adding him later. Things went really well, so I was pretty happy about it. The only problem is he becomes mean during feeding time, so we were thinking of putting a screen in when we feed them.

I made a very unprofessional little video of their first encounter. I wish I had an HD camera.

http://youtu.be/mjayugmqXm4


----------



## shatterstag (Feb 25, 2014)

I just got some new corys the other day! a total of 6 for my 38g (I'll be getting six more soon, ALL the corys!)

I previously had two pictus catfish in there with my betta, which he didn't care about, they bapped him on the face a few times while rushing headlong past and he just ran off. So I was fairly confident he wouldnt give a crap about the corys. If anything they're way more interesting in him than he is them - sometimes they follow him around when he's on the bottom.

If your betta is eating their food, get some sinking wafers for the corys! They'll sink to the bottom, while you can feed your betta floating pellets that ill distract him while the corys eat.


----------



## Alyssum (Jan 26, 2014)

We have Hikari Sinking Wafers for bottom feeders and Omega One Shrimp Pellets. We will distract Percy with his own floating food. He will finish, then go to the bottom and harass the cories while they're eating even though he can't eat the food himself. He pecks at it on the ground, like he learned to do what they're doing, which is kind of funny. He will look really hard to find the food, his eye scanning the gravel and he'll eventually find it. I wish the cories would bop him in the face sometimes  He's all show, he gets scared when he is barely touched on the tail by them. He actually ate so much a couple days ago that his stomach was visibly swollen with food, so we had to fast him for 2 days =\


----------



## radshoes27 (Feb 25, 2014)

I had a cory cat Leroy who lived happily with one of my bettas, Banjo for two years. Banjo even "protected" Leroy when he was sick from the ghost shrimp.


----------



## alyymarie (Oct 17, 2013)

When I feed my cories, I put some sinking pellets in when I turn the lights off at night. That way my betta is less likely to harass them or steal their food, because she will eat anything.


----------



## Alyssum (Jan 26, 2014)

I'll probably be doing that (feeding when going to sleep) in combination with the divider we're using during the day. Seems to be working okay. He doesn't look so happy though


----------

